# Ambrosia maple coffee table slab



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

my best friend is having his first child and was a little afraid of the sharp edges that were on this piece. and when i say sharp they were sharp! so we took my sawzall to it and this is what we got. I regret not taking any pictures of the before. The guy who did this did not know how or didn't have the material to make the grain pop the way nature intended it to lol. I put about 1/2 qt of boiled linseed oil on it and in soaked it up like a paper towel so i can't imagine how much more it will take! we are going to finish this off with a high gloss polyurethane so it is nice and waterproof and makes that grain pop even more


----------



## bobd (Apr 1, 2010)

*Wow!*

That is one beautiful piece of wood. What are it's dimensions? Bob


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Man, I'm droolin' over here. That is an awesome looking piece of furniture. Great job. The grain is absolutely unbelievable. Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn, that is beautimous! I don't think I would put any kind of poly on it, though. Just keep her oiled up every now and then.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:They took my word so just FANTABULOUS:thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Whatever it looked like before, I like your mods on it. Beautiful wood.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Some of the most beautiful things you will ever see are only found in nature! One gorgeous piece of wood!


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful piece of wood! I really like the wedged through tenons.
Great work.
Wayne


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

hahaha thanks guys my buddy and i had to wipe some drool off our chins after taking that old finish off. . I knew what he had when he brought it over the house, just didn't know it was this nice of a piece. an old girlfriend of his, Grandfather made it, and has soon past. from what he told me the grandfather was way into woodworking. I can't get over how big this tree must have been, i told him we are going to sit down with some beers and get to countin!:blink: i want to know how old this tree was!
the dimensions on this are 22 wide and 5' long


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful slab there!


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

Dang, that is some SEXY work there!


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

JorgeG said:


> Ok, I am going to be the dissenting voice her, such a beautiful slab of wood and the guy sticks four square legs underneath it? IMO this really needed some thought on the leg design to make it truly special.


+1

Glad you said it first. That was my first thought. Definitely takes away from that great slab.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Incredible !!!*

The handy work of God's creation never ceases to amaze me. 

Thanks for sharing the great pics and of your great craftsmanship. :thumbsup:


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

JorgeG said:


> Ok, I am going to be the dissenting voice here, such a beautiful slab of wood and the guy sticks four square legs underneath it? IMO this really needed some thought on the leg design to make it truly special.


i thought the same thing. I am making a similar piece out of cherry and it is now on stand by because i have builders block. I think i know what i want but i want to be sure. i think something with a cleaned up stump would have looked absolutely awesome but he drilled those threw tenons so you can't do anything about it now. he also used some sort of blueish green glue that really showed up once sanded and oiled. its on the underside where the legs meet the table and it looks like caulk i have never seen anything like it before? you can barely see it in one of the photos. I love rustic furniture, you just can't intertwine them together they just don't work well together, or maybe its me.


----------

